# Envirocare Enviro-Wash Ezyme Based Car Shampoo Super Concentrated – Biodegradable



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Envirocare Enviro-Wash Ezyme Based Car Shampoo Super Concentrated - Biodegradable
*
Price & Availablilty:*
£10.95 for 32fl oz which is almost 950ml. Available online from www.i4detailing.co.uk

*Used on:*
VW Golf Shadow Blue. Used in both bucket and through foam lance.

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:
*
* Keep The Earth Clean & Green
* Streak Free Formula
* Will Not Strip Wax
* Clean Deep Shine
* Non Toxic, Biodegradable
* Removes Tough Vehicle Grime

This unique product is designed to reduce ground pollution. Enzyme technology digests petroleum based contaminants when rinsed off vehicles.

A thick, high concentrated car wash achieves 30 washes per bottle. Leaves vehicles clean and streak free. Will not harm previously waxed or sealed finishes. Rinses freely leaving a residue free, gloss finish.

This enviromentally friendly car wash contains no solvents, voc's, acids, butyl or phenols and is biodegrable.

What I must note is that there is not an actual suggested ratio, and the bottle itself suggests 1-2fl oz, without giving a quantity of water.

*Packaging:*
The packaging is nice and clean, very refreshing looking. This image fits in with the idea of environmentally friendly car cleaning products.



















Contains a measuring resevoir which is a cracking addition to any shampoo bottle.
Appearance & Fragrance:
A gloopy green liquid is contained inside. It does not have any notable fragrance.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
Through the lance this shampoo provided great cleaning power for light dirt. A small amount was used in the bottle topped up with water and thick foam was produced. This clung to the car very well and once rinsed had taken the lighter dirt with it.

FOAM:


















RINSED:


















This cleaning power is seconded when used with a mitt as it cuts through the remaining dirt on the car with absolute ease whilst gliding seamlessly across the surface. Note the picture below with the dirt trail from the rear badge and the after - this required very little agitation and the dirt was gone.

In the bucket:









At the tailgate badge:

















*Ease Of Use:*
The useful packaging contains a measuring reservoir which is utilised to give the correct amount of product for your wash bucket. This adds an ease of use dimension as it allows you to pour exactly what you need and waste no product. Although this may take some figuring out as dilution ratios are not listed.
Once in the bucket the product foams nicely and provides lubrication on the surface which is second to none. The mitt simply glided over the paintwork. Overall I would say this product is extremely easy to use.
*
Finish:*
Following rinsing off and drying with a MF towel the paint was left looking fresh and just waxed. The shampoo left the car looking nice and slick for minimal effort - as can be seen in the photos below.

BEFORE:

































AFTER:

















































The one thing which this shampoo did not touch was baked on flies at the fly graveyard on my front bumper. I find very little shampoos actually touch them without serious agitation. It did remove the majority but a little was left behind.









*Durability:*
N/A As it is a shampoo

*Value:*
At £10.95 for just under a litre it may well be considered as a lot of money in comparison to others in the market. However this is in comparison to the shampoo market as a whole which contains a vast array of bulk products. There are many shampoo products which are also not sold in bulk and considering these Envirocare have placed this well within the market.
At this price I would not consider it appealing to many of those who do detailing or valeting for a business, however it would be better geared towards the "weekend washers" who maintain their car once or twice a week. In this respect the product will last a decent few months and as such would provide good value for money in this respect, although not as good value as others in the market.

*Overall DW Rating: 79%*









*Conclusion:*
This shampoo is a great addition to any collection. The shampoo performs great through the lance leaving a clingy foam which dwells for a good time period and in the bucket it products a nice sud filled lubricated solution. The solution glides excellently across the surface of the paint when used with a mitt and also provides brilliant cleaning power - cutting through grease and grime without a problem.
I have noted that the product does not provide great value for money but the unique selling point comes within the products environmentally friendly nature. As such it may be of interest to those who are more conscious about the damage that their car cleaning chemicals may be doing to the environment.

The cutting and cleaning power is on par with the hard hitters in the market and provides excellent ability to cut through the dirt left on the surface of the car with absolute ease.

Overall this product does its job well and I would consider it to be up there with other shampoos which I have used. It left a great finish once dried and left the car looking freshly waxed. Lets tale a quick look again at what the manufacturer blurb claims:
* Keep The Earth Clean & Green - CHECK
* Streak Free Formula - CHECK
* Will Not Strip Wax - CHECK - plenty protection was still evident.
* Clean Deep Shine - CHECK
* Non Toxic, Biodegradable - CHECK
* Removes Tough Vehicle Grime - Poviding it isn't baken on flies - CHECK
So yeah it lives up to the claims in my eyes.

I wouldn't say it has anything over any other shampoos I have tried on the market; however that is not to say I don't recommend this. If you are looking for a shampoo for your weekly wash which provides great cleaning power and lubricated without any chemicals harmful to the environment then this is for you. If you are looking for a shampoo to use with daily valets them perhaps this is not for you as it is so far not sold in bulk. It is a shampoo which I will definitely add to my arsenal for my weekly maintenance wash.
The reason for the 79% was due to this product being above average however it does not blow any others out the water. I would still consider it to be a very wise buy if you are after a new, fresh shampoo.

Thank you to Matt @ i4detailing for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: www.i4detailing.co.uk


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

*Price & Availablilty:*
£10.95 for 32fl oz which is almost 950ml. Available online from www.i4detailing.co.uk

*Used on:*
Ford Fiesta Zetec Blue

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:
*
* Keep The Earth Clean & Green
* Streak Free Formula
* Will Not Strip Wax
* Clean Deep Shine
* Non Toxic, Biodegradable
* Removes Tough Vehicle Grime

This unique product is designed to reduce ground pollution. Enzyme technology digests petroleum based contaminants when rinsed off vehicles.

A thick, high concentrated car wash achieves 30 washes per bottle. Leaves vehicles clean and streak free. Will not harm previously waxed or sealed finishes. Rinses freely leaving a residue free, gloss finish.

This enviromentally friendly car wash contains no solvents, voc's, acids, butyl or phenols and is biodegrable.

What I must note is that there is not an actual suggested ratio, and the bottle itself suggests 1-2fl oz, without giving a quantity of water.

*Packaging:*
The packaging not only looks good bit is also useful as attach is a measuring part








.

*Appearance & Fragrance:*
A green liquid is contained inside. Fragrance none to very little not unpleasant.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
Foamed well in the bucket while mixing and while washing the car the suds stayed and seemed to cut through every day dirt and road grime. And gluded over the surface of the car.

*FOAM:*









*Washed:*






















































*Rinsed and Dried*























































*Ease Of Use:*
AS ABOVE REVIEW

*Finish:*
Following rinsing off and drying with a MF towel the paint was left looking fresh and just waxed. The shampoo left the car looking nice and slick for minimal effort - as can be seen in the photos below

*Durability:*
N/A As it is a shampoo

*Value:*
At £10.95 for just under a litre it may well be considered as a lot of money in comparison to others in the market. However this is in comparison to the shampoo market as a whole which contains a vast array of bulk products. There are many shampoo products which are also not sold in bulk and considering these Envirocare have placed this well within the market.

At this price I would not consider it appealing to many of those who do detailing or valeting for a business, however it would be better geared towards the "weekend washers" who maintain their car once or twice a week. In this respect the product will last a decent few months and as such would provide good value for money in this respect, although not as good value as others in the market.

*Overall DW Rating: 79%*









*Conclusion:*
AS ABOVE REVIEW, left he car looking like that just waxed look.

Thank you to Matt @ i4detailing for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: www.i4detailing.co.uk


----------

